

Show HN: BootStrap Alert with modal instead of Browser default prompts - sairamkunala
https://github.com/sairam/bootstrap-prompts
Demo at http://sair.am/demos/bootstrap-prompts/index.html
======
taf2
On iPhone it opens the keyboard initially when clicking in your demo... Seems
like a bug

~~~
sairamkunala
Was using an input tag for the demo. changed it to button. Thanks for
informing.

~~~
bradleyland
Demo link (in README.md) still fails on an iPad. I think it has tondo with the
link being inside an H2 heading. When I attempt to click, I see a link icon
appear to the left of the "Demo" text, but no amount of clicking will cause
the link to open.

------
Benferhat
You should add a demo.

~~~
sairamkunala
Please find the demo here - <http://sair.am/demos/bootstrap-
prompts/index.html>

Thanks for the advice. I never thought about it :)

~~~
Benferhat
Thanks, it looks great!

